# Viaje Event with Andre Farkas at Maxamar Cigars in Orange Ca.



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Viaje Event with Andre Farkas at Maxamar Cigars in Orange Ca. 


3744 E Chapman Ave Orange, CA 92869 
(714) 633-3000


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

what day and time?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes when would be nice to know. I have a trip coming up to Costa Mesa.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

JustinThyme said:


> Yes when would be nice to know. I have a trip coming up to Costa Mesa.


Costa Mesa? Check out High Times or Orange County Cigar on Newport. Then head over to Beach Pit BBQ on 17th street for some SERIOUS BBQ. They have a nice patio out back.. If you are there on Wed around 5:00pm drop into Mortons for horse racing and stoggies on the patio.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

beach pit bbq is SERIOUS? lol, there are no serious bbq joints in orange county.

Time and date would be awesome, maxamar is close for me.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Beach pit on 17th has great food. You must have went to the old one in orange that shutdown over a year ago lol.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Love Maxamar!! IMHO, the best selection and prices in OC. 

How 'bout a date and time for this event?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Costa Mesa? Check out High Times or Orange County Cigar on Newport. Then head over to Beach Pit BBQ on 17th street for some SERIOUS BBQ. They have a nice patio out back.. If you are there on Wed around 5:00pm drop into Mortons for horse racing and stoggies on the patio.


Been there and done that. Thanks for the heads up though.

If you like the BBQ at beach pit I would blow your socks off with what I cook on my deck. Sorry but CA isnt known for the BBQ or a lot of other things. Being Southern by the grace of god Im all about BBQ. I could open a BBQ place here and make a killing as everything in NJ that they call BBQ BLOWS! When Im in SoCal I eat almost exclusively mexican at the small mom and pop places where you can get real authentic stuff, not Tex Mex. Had some folks from NY out there with me the last time and they wanted to go to one of the big name Italian places there, cant remember the name of it. I was like...you are kidding right? You just flew all the way across the country from the best Italian places the US has to offer and you want to eat Italian in SoCal? One exception to the rule is Claim Jumpers. Thats one of the best steak houses I have ever eaten at! Ive been all over the entire area several times over. I was out there on Business a few years back for 3 months straight on a new produt qualification. (same thing Im going out for this time but its only going to be a week there then back with it to the east coast). Worked 6am to 2pm M-F and had the rest of the time to explore. I got crazy with a rented 4X4 in the canyons and its a good thing I elected for the insurance LOL! That last jump I did with it damn near ripped the undercarriage right out of it!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I like Beach Pit in the sense that's it one of the better B&M locations in Orange County, but as you mentioned it really isn't as good as good BBQ cant get. 

As a Master KCBS judge, BBQ promoter, and Team of the Year commissioner for California, I've tried just about every top KCBS teams in the countries BBQ and have cooked with some of the best teams around. The biggest problem here in CA is all the regulations and restrictions in the food industry. It really makes it hard for a B&M to produce their best possible product and at the same time remain profitable. Sadly places that boil their ribs actually thrive while the low and slow guys struggle to make a profit. 

Man next time you're out you need to check out Ruths Chris if you like steaks! A little on the pricey side, but wow it's at a whole other level.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Beach pit on 17th has great food. You must have went to the old one in orange that shutdown over a year ago lol.


right you are! went for a wedding reception and honestly thought the food was mediocre at best, Ill hit up the HB location and see how it is.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Justin when you figure out your trip timing let me know and Ill give you a list of LEGIT mexican spots to hit up. Hell if you got time we can meet up and go on a food tour. 

As far as steaks go if your paying ruth's chris prices might as well go to mastros in Newport beach and try and get hitched to a rich divorced cougar


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry, Guys it's Thursday October 24th 6 pm

The new cigar being launched is called Full Moon.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

LGHT said:


> I like Beach Pit in the sense that's it one of the better B&M locations in Orange County, but as you mentioned it really isn't as good as good BBQ cant get.
> 
> As a Master KCBS judge, BBQ promoter, and Team of the Year commissioner for California, I've tried just about every top KCBS teams in the countries BBQ and have cooked with some of the best teams around. The biggest problem here in CA is all the regulations and restrictions in the food industry. It really makes it hard for a B&M to produce their best possible product and at the same time remain profitable. Sadly places that boil their ribs actually thrive while the low and slow guys struggle to make a profit.
> 
> Man next time you're out you need to check out Ruths Chris if you like steaks! A little on the pricey side, but wow it's at a whole other level.


Now thats a sad state of affairs and explains a lot of why the BBQ in Ca sucks. Boiling is rib blasphemy! u



irie said:


> Justin when you figure out your trip timing let me know and Ill give you a list of LEGIT mexican spots to hit up. Hell if you got time we can meet up and go on a food tour.
> 
> As far as steaks go if your paying ruth's chris prices might as well go to mastros in Newport beach and try and get hitched to a rich divorced cougar


Ive been to the best mexican places there are, got the guided tour by several mexican-americans that work at our Costa Mesa facility on the production floor.

Ive eaten as Mastros, pretty decent place. Im already hitched to a rich cougar :biggrin: One of the best dinners Ive eaten in Newport beach was catered on a charter boat when we did a dinner thing during the Christmas boat parade. That was an awesome time! Plenty of great food, craft beer, great smokes and good company all really set off by the wild stuff you see going on in the boat parade. Particularly the boat with the half nekked chicks how kept showing us more when they went by!



php007 said:


> Sorry, Guys it's Thursday October 24th 6 pm
> 
> The new cigar being launched is called Full Moon.


Crap, I wont be out there in that time frame. Its looking like mid to late November for me.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

php007 said:


> Sorry, Guys it's Thursday October 24th 6 pm
> 
> The new cigar being launched is called Full Moon.


Dohh I can't make that night. I'm cooking brisket for a church fund raiser that weekend and need to get them started that night.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Rancho to go go in orange is very good and bandaras in newport has some of the best beef ribs I've had, baby blues in Venice is really good but not exactly Orange County


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

BUMP,

This is coming up on Thursday, hope to see some of you there.

Viaje Event with Andre Farkas at Maxamar Cigars in Orange Ca. 
Thursday Oct 24, 6 pm

3744 E Chapman Ave Orange, CA 92869 
(714) 633-3000


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

php007 said:


> BUMP,
> 
> This is coming up on Thursday, hope to see some of you there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder. I love this cigar store. Got it on my calendar!!


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

blknyt said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I love this cigar store. Got it on my calendar!!


John, hope to see you there, come by and introduce your self.

Paul.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Final Bump.

The event is today, hope to see some of you there.

Viaje Event with Andre Farkas at Maxamar Cigars in Orange Ca. 

3744 E Chapman Ave Orange, CA 92869 
(714) 633-3000


----------

